# kh mg/l conversion



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Take your ppm and divide by 17.9


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

Also ppm = mg/l


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

This works nicely too: http://www.saltyzoo.com/SaltyCalcs/AlkConv.php?units=DKH&dkh=8


----------

